# That sinking feeling...



## Wesley (20/10/14)

When you get to the office and realise you've left your juices at home...

I only have about 1ml of VK Watermelon left in my tank, to last me until I get home again.

I still have a pack of stinkies in my bag from when I started vaping a month ago.

Am I going to make it to hometime???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Hang in there, this is gona be a blue Monday 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Wesley said:


> When you get to the office and realise you've left your juices at home...
> 
> I only have about 1ml of VK Watermelon left in my tank, to last me until I get home again.
> 
> ...



chuck them stinkies out the window bro. no need for temptation.
rather find a way to run home to get your juices. the alternative. ninja vapes here and there all day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (20/10/14)

Where do you work. I always carry some spare juice in my car so could help you out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

Wesley said:


> When you get to the office and realise you've left your juices at home...
> 
> I only have about 1ml of VK Watermelon left in my tank, to last me until I get home again.
> 
> ...



Ouch! That sucks bro!

I religiously fill my reos every night before bed to avoid me forgetting liquids at home.

Hang in there bud. Throw the stinkies out.

Where are you based?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (20/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> chuck them stinkies out the window bro. no need for temptation.
> rather find a way to run home to get your juices. the alternative. ninja vapes here and there all day.


 
I live 40 minutes from the office so that's not an option - too much time and petrol wasted



El Capitan said:


> Where do you work. I always carry some spare juice in my car so could help you out


 
Sandton - not sure how close that is to 'La la land'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (20/10/14)

I'm in Sandton central, right by the Gautrain station

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> I'm in Sandton central, right by the Gautrain station



you have got to love how quickly people are willing to help one another out on this forum. no problem is too big. solution is always right here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Wesley (20/10/14)

@El Capitan PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (20/10/14)

Helping a United supporter is a bit like riding a scooter (had to euphemise that). All good but you don't want your mates to see you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> Helping a United supporter is a bit like riding a scooter (had to euphemise that). All good but you don't want your mates to see you


Kudos to you! Extra kudos for being able to overcome the Manchester United resistance!


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/14)

Eish. Glad to see someone can help. I've had a catastrophic leak once and ended up with a flooded mod, and a tank with no juice. 
I know that feeling all to well. 
The strange effect : You realize you do not have enough to see you through the day, then you crave it even more.
+1 on get rid of those analogues. You are only going to end up being disappointed in your self if you ever use them. If they are not there, they will never bother or tempt you again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (20/10/14)

Phone Vapeking or Vapeclub, perhaps they can deliver for you before you crack and try a stinky.


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

Vape emergency assistance

Superb

Let us know how it goes...

PS - Now you all know why I say put your locations under your avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## El Capitan (20/10/14)

I've learnt my lesson with backups. Played league golf a couple of months ago and my spare tank started leaking like the front row at a Bieber concert. I managed to squeek through the day (barely) but as of then I always carry some spare juice in my car. Well spare juice and a spare tank to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mklops (20/10/14)

Feel your pain @Wesley I dropped my cana on Saturday and it's now gone to the recycling bin in the sky

Luckily I've paid the remainder of my Reo order and it should be here sometime in this week but alas I'm on the stinkies as I do not have a spare (gave my vtr to a friend).

Cant wait for it to arrive as these stinkies are killing me (smoking extremely little and cant even make it half way through one)!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/10/14)

El Capitan said:


> ... started leaking like the front row at a Bieber concert....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

Mklops said:


> Feel your pain @Wesley I dropped my cana on Saturday and it's now gone to the recycling bin in the sky
> 
> Luckily I've paid the remainder of my Reo order and it should be here sometime in this week but alas I'm on the stinkies as I do not have a spare (gave my vtr to a friend).
> 
> Cant wait for it to arrive as these stinkies are killing me (smoking extremely little and cant even make it half way through one)!!!



Oh no, i really get stressed out when I read that someone went back to stinkies
Sorry @Mklops 
Hope you get sorted out soon.

When you say you dropped your Cana - can you elaborate slightly - from what height? And on what surface? And does it just not fire or what is wrong with it?


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Silver said:


> Oh no, i really get stressed out when I read that someone went back to stinkies
> Sorry @Mklops
> Hope you get sorted out soon.
> 
> When you say you dropped your Cana - can you elaborate slightly - from what height? And on what surface? And does it just not fire or what is wrong with it?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/non-functioning-cana-for-sale.6152/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## El Capitan (20/10/14)

Mklops said:


> Feel your pain @Wesley I dropped my cana on Saturday and it's now gone to the recycling bin in the sky
> 
> Luckily I've paid the remainder of my Reo order and it should be here sometime in this week but alas I'm on the stinkies as I do not have a spare (gave my vtr to a friend).
> 
> Cant wait for it to arrive as these stinkies are killing me (smoking extremely little and cant even make it half way through one)!!!



Surely someone can help you out with a loaner


----------



## Mklops (20/10/14)

Silver said:


> Oh no, i really get stressed out when I read that someone went back to stinkies
> Sorry @Mklops
> Hope you get sorted out soon.
> 
> When you say you dropped your Cana - can you elaborate slightly - from what height? And on what surface? And does it just not fire or what is wrong with it?


 

Thanks @Silver

Fell of my lap while I was standing up so I'd say about a meter, down side is that it was on tiles! Curse my clumsiness! Now it shows me a constant check atomiser message...

In terms of the stinkies, dont stress; I will be off them within the next two to three days me thinks! Plus it is revolting and I'm hating every second so will definately not be going back permenently!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Silver said:


> Vape emergency assistance
> 
> Superb
> 
> ...



beautifully snuck that in there.very well done


----------



## Wesley (20/10/14)

@El Capitan saves the day! Hooked me up with some VM Vanilla Custard, should be fine until hometime.

Great to know a vaper will put aside footballing rivalries for each other!

Another battle against the stinkies won, thank you kind sir.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/10/14)

Hope you get sorted out @Wesley! Lots of good people here on the forum always willing to help a fellow vaper out. So good to see that! @Mklops, sorry to hear about your mod bro! Hope you get your new gear soon and vaping again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (20/10/14)

@Wesley as with all things of this nature, it *has *to happen to you once so you will never ever run into this problem again.

Glad you got it sorted without having to revert to the analogs, just remember the feeling when you started this thread and you'll always be prepared from now on 

Good save @El Capitan  (Vaper of the Month award goes to you)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (20/10/14)

free3dom said:


> @Wesley as with all things of this nature, it *has *to happen to you once so you will never ever run into this problem again.
> 
> Glad you got it sorted without having to revert to the analogs, just remember the feeling when you started this thread and you'll always be prepared from now on
> 
> Good save @El Capitan  (Vaper of the Month award goes to you)


 
Tonight I will be packing a juice in my bag to be kept at the office!


----------



## free3dom (20/10/14)

That's a good start 

I'd advise keeping a small amount in your car also, just swap it out every now and then or it might come to life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (20/10/14)

@El Capitan You are a scholar and a gentleman sir!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Now let this be a lesson to ALL! Never ever leave the house without back devices and back up juices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/14)

Well done @El Capitan !
That is fantastic spirit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (20/10/14)

And back up devices and juices to back up devices and juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (23/10/14)

I just love how something arb, like vaping a virtual forum can make people connect and help each other like this. When in the physical world people hang on to their little boxes for dear life.

You guys and gals are something else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

